# "Lower" Sigmoidoscopy



## Guest (Mar 22, 2002)

My GI has just scheduled me for a Lower Sigmoidoscopy. I only spoke with the receptionist and she said that there will be no prep. This is contradictory to everything that I have heard about a sigmoidoscopy.Can you have a Sigmoidoscopy without have to clean out the bowels? And what would she mean by "lower" sigmoidoscopy.Thanks in advance!Marnie


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

While it is not necessary to perform a bowel prep for a short rigid sigmoidoscopy, it is necessary for a longer flex sigmoidoscopy and colonoscopy. The "lower" or short sigmoidoscopy will only look at the last 20-30cm of the colon. It can be performed in the GI doctors office without medication or prep.I would suggest that you pick up a Fleet Enema, sodium phosphate only, and use that within a few hours of the scope. It will probably make you feel more comfortable and make it easier for the doctor to examine your bowel.Good luck.Jeffrey Roberts


----------

